# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Powerful!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Burns evenly, draws perfectly, smells great and tastes very good. This is a strong cigar...I love it!

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Powerful!


----------

